# Foundry



## Maniacalman (Aug 7, 2014)

Does anyone know if the new catalog has been approved and released yet?


----------



## Il Duce (Aug 8, 2014)

Latest one to be approved was 2014, it has all the changes for the new Foundry 2.0.  You can get to it off IKN.


----------

